# Citizenship Ceremony - HUME Council (VIC)



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi all,

Creating this thread for all those awaiting a testInvite/ceremony from Hume Council in Vic as the title says.

If you are from Hume and applied for citizenship/expecting test invite/expecting ceremony invite, please update here for community benefit 

Myself:

Citizenship applied: 23 June 2021
Test Invite: 09 June 2022
Test date:10 June 2022
Approval: 10 June 2022
Ceremony Invite: Not yet 

Thank you!


----------



## ymy.sha (5 mo ago)

Hi @Okayed435,

I’m from Hume Council as well. My dates are almost the same.


Citizenship applied: 24 June 2021
Test Invite: 10 June 2022
Test date:17 June 2022
Approval: 17 June 2022
Ceremony Invite: Not yet.

I hope we all get our invitations soon.

Thank you!


----------



## ymy.sha (5 mo ago)

Okayed435 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Creating this thread for all those awaiting a testInvite/ceremony from Hume Council in Vic as the title says.
> 
> ...





Okayed435 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Creating this thread for all those awaiting a testInvite/ceremony from Hume Council in Vic as the title says.
> 
> ...


Hi @Okayed435,

I’m from Hume Council as well. My dates are almost the same.


Citizenship applied: 24 June 2021
Test Invite: 10 June 2022
Test date:17 June 2022
Approval: 17 June 2022
Ceremony Invite: Not yet.

I hope we all get our invitations soon.

Thank you!


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

ymy.sha said:


> Hi @Okayed435,
> 
> I’m from Hume Council as well. My dates are almost the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks for updating! Yeah Im really hoping for a positive response in two months.
Though with the current backlog that Hume has, not sure when.


----------



## groverdiwakar (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi All,

I’m from Hume Council as well. 

My timelines are as below :

Citizenship applied: 23rd Feb 2021
Test date: 09th May 2022
Approval: 09th May 2022
Ceremony Invite: Awaited , as on 12th Sep 2022

My spouse's timelines are as below :

Citizenship applied: 23rd Feb 2021
Test date: 14th May 2022
Approval: 14th May 2022
Ceremony Invite: Awaited , as on 12th Sep 2022

I called council twice and they directed me to Department of immigration. 

Cheers


----------



## Newest one (4 mo ago)

ymy.sha said:


> Hi @Okayed435,
> 
> I’m from Hume Council as well. My dates are almost the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## Newest one (4 mo ago)

groverdiwakar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’m from Hume Council as well.
> 
> ...





Okayed435 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Creating this thread for all those awaiting a testInvite/ceremony from Hume Council in Vic as the title says.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

have you received your letter of invitation for the citizenship ceremony? I am currently waiting for this as well ( hume council) I have been waiting for 2 and half months now.


----------



## ymy.sha (5 mo ago)

Hi there,

I haven’t received any invitations so far. Hopefully we all get it very soon. 



Newest one said:


> Hi there,
> 
> have you received your letter of invitation for the citizenship ceremony? I am currently waiting for this as well ( hume council) I have been waiting for 2 and half months now.


----------



## Newest one (4 mo ago)

A lot of people said that the hume council is a big area and many people have applied for citizenship. This might be the reason why we have to wait for the invitation so long.


----------



## ymy.sha (5 mo ago)

groverdiwakar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’m from Hume Council as well.
> 
> ...


Hi groverdiwakar,

Have you received your ceremony invitation or not yet?

Thanks


----------



## groverdiwakar (Jun 28, 2016)

ymy.sha said:


> Hi groverdiwakar,
> 
> Have you received your ceremony invitation or not yet?
> 
> Thanks


Not yet mate. Still waiting.


----------



## priyakhanna120 (3 mo ago)

ymy.sha said:


> Hi there, I haven’t received any invitations so far. Hopefully we all get it very soon.


 Hi, i m from ume council waiting for ceremony and my approval date is 11july.Have you recieved invitation yet?


----------



## priyakhanna120 (3 mo ago)

groverdiwakar said:


> Not yet mate. Still waiting.


Hi, i m from ume council waiting for ceremony and my approval date is 11july.Have you recieved invitation yet?


----------



## ymy.sha (5 mo ago)

priyakhanna120 said:


> Hi, i m from ume council waiting for ceremony and my approval date is 11july.Have you recieved invitation yet?


 Hi, We are still waiting. I called the council yesterday, and they informed me that they invited applicants who received their approval letter on “Late April/ Early May” to attend 25/10 ceremony. Hopefully they speed up the process soon. All the best.


----------



## priyakhanna120 (3 mo ago)

ymy.sha said:


> Hi, We are still waiting. I called the council yesterday, and they informed me that they invited applicants who received their approval letter on “Late April/ Early May” to attend 25/10 ceremony. Hopefully they speed up the process soon. All the best.


 HI,Thanks for your response.i have friend of mine.she lives in kalkalo and she got approved on 12th of july.She got ceremony invite for 19th of october.is kalkalo different from craigieburn. i dont know how that works??


----------



## Newest one (4 mo ago)

Hi there, 
On the hume city council website, I see the scheduled date of the ceremony is 25 of October and 13th of November. But I am not sure about 19 of October. KALKALO is part of the Hume area too. Congratulations on her. She is a lucky girl. 😁


----------



## groverdiwakar (Jun 28, 2016)

priyakhanna120 said:


> HI,Thanks for your response.i have friend of mine.she lives in kalkalo and she got approved on 12th of july.She got ceremony invite for 19th of october.is kalkalo different from craigieburn. i dont know how that works??


There must be some confusion on date. Can you please recheck. Me and my spouse both are waiting for more than 5 1/2 months.

Thanks


----------



## saya1 (4 mo ago)

Hi, anyone received an invitation for Nov 15th Ceremony?


----------



## groverdiwakar (Jun 28, 2016)

Not yet.


----------



## saya1 (4 mo ago)

Thanks, all the best.


----------



## Newest one (4 mo ago)

Hi Saya,
When did you get approved the citizenship?


----------



## saya1 (4 mo ago)

I got my approval on 17 of June.


----------



## Newest one (4 mo ago)

Thank you for your response. Mine one is 22 July. Hopefully I will get a letter of invitation soon.


----------



## groverdiwakar (Jun 28, 2016)

HI All,
Finally got the invite for ceremony on 29th Nov 2022.
Approval date was 09th May 2022.
Thanks 
DG


----------



## saya1 (4 mo ago)

Congratulations


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

groverdiwakar said:


> HI All,
> Finally got the invite for ceremony on 29th Nov 2022.
> Approval date was 09th May 2022.
> Thanks
> DG


Thats great news indeed. Congrats!!!

Gives me hope that invite would be soon.


----------



## Newest one (4 mo ago)

saya1 said:


> Congratulations


Hi Saya, 

Have you received a letter of invitation from Hume yet?


----------



## Newest one (4 mo ago)

groverdiwakar said:


> HI All,
> Finally got the invite for ceremony on 29th Nov 2022.
> Approval date was 09th May 2022.
> Thanks
> DG


Congratulations 🎉


----------



## saya1 (4 mo ago)

Newest one said:


> Hi Saya,
> 
> Have you received a letter of invitation from Hume yet?


Unfortunately, not yet.


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi All,

Following is my application timeline

Council: Hume City
Application date: 15th March 2021
Test date: 1st June 2022
Approval: 1st June 2022
Ceremony: Waiting for invitation as of 3rd Nov 2022

Thanks
MG


----------



## shikha2962 (2 mo ago)

Council: Hume City Application date: 23rd March 2021 Test date: 2nd June 2022 Approval: 2nd June 2022 Ceremony: Still waiting for Nov-dec Ceremony’s SS


----------



## Newest one (4 mo ago)

hi there, 
Have anyone got a letter of invitation from Hume for citizenship ceremony on 13 December?


----------



## saya1 (4 mo ago)

Not yet .


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi All,

we received the invitation today for 16th Dec ceremony.

Thanks
Mahesh


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

gajanayake said:


> Hi All,
> 
> we received the invitation today for 16th Dec ceremony.
> 
> ...


Wow great news bro!! Thanks for updating. Could you please share your approval date?


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

Okayed435 said:


> Wow great news bro!! Thanks for updating. Could you please share your approval date?


Following is my application timeline

Council: Hume City
Application date: 15th March 2021
Test date: 1st June 2022
Approval: 1st June 2022


----------



## saya1 (4 mo ago)

gajanayake said:


> Following is my application timeline
> 
> Council: Hume City
> Application date: 15th March 2021
> ...


Congratulations .


----------



## spok_1635 (2 mo ago)

saya1 said:


> Congratulations .


 any updates on ur ceremony


----------



## saya1 (4 mo ago)

Not yet .


----------



## spok_1635 (2 mo ago)

saya1 said:


> Not yet .


Good luck


----------



## saya1 (4 mo ago)

Likewise.


----------



## Newest one (4 mo ago)

Hi saya1,

have you received a Letter of invitation?


----------



## saya1 (4 mo ago)

Newest one said:


> Hi saya1,
> 
> have you received a Letter of invitation?


Not yet .


----------



## Ahmed.B (1 mo ago)

Hello everyone, My approval date is 10th June and haven’t received invite for ceremony yet. Any idea what is the recent invitations approval dates? thanks Regards Ahmed


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Ahmed.B said:


> Hello everyone, My approval date is 10th June and haven’t received invite for ceremony yet. Any idea what is the recent invitations approval dates? thanks Regards Ahmed


My approval date is also 10th June, and I too haven't received an invite yet. 
The latest date I have heard of (from this thread) being invited for ceremony is 1st June (for 13 Dec ceremony). The next ceremony is on 26 Jan, so hopefully and probably we will receive an invite this month or early Jan for 26Jan.


----------



## Ahmed.B (1 mo ago)

Okayed435 said:


> My approval date is also 10th June, and I too haven't received an invite yet.
> The latest date I have heard of (from this thread) being invited for ceremony is 1st June (for 13 Dec ceremony). The next ceremony is on 26 Jan, so hopefully and probably we will receive an invite this month or early Jan for 26Jan.


Thank you for your update


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Department says on its website that 50% of the applicants are invited within 3 months. How is this possible when people have not received their invitation and have been waiting for 3-6 months?
The lady from Kalkallo (I saw it in this thread) who got approved on the 12th of July and gets invited for a ceremony on the 19th of October is the only one getting falling in the 50% figure.
The backlog is only going to get worse. The wait time will then increase if they do not increase the number of ceremonies.


----------



## Ahmed.B (1 mo ago)

spock_startrek said:


> Department says on its website that 50% of the applicants are invited within 3 months. How is this possible when people have not received their invitation and have been waiting for 3-6 months?
> The lady from Kalkallo (I saw it in this thread) who got approved on the 12th of July and gets invited for a ceremony on the 19th of October is the only one getting falling in the 50% figure.
> The backlog is only going to get worse. The wait time will then increase if they do not increase the number of ceremonies.


May be the case you mentioned have been linked to another application which was approved much earlier. In my case i am approved on June and my wife approved on Sep and both applications are linked. So if i get invited to jan ceremony she will be invited too and this will be only 3 months wait. Or the worst case could happen that i wait for her. Not sure what is the rule here


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Ahmed.B said:


> May be the case you mentioned have been linked to another application which was approved much earlier. In my case i am approved on June and my wife approved on Sep and both applications are linked. So if i get invited to jan ceremony she will be invited too and this will be only 3 months wait. Or the worst case could happen that i wait for her. Not sure what is the rule here


Yea, agree. That could be the case for probably a few percent, but 50% is still a huge official figure. People are waiting for six months to get an invitation. So, the numbers the department publishes do not match what people are saying.
I got approved in early Nov. and it seems like a long wait for me.


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Ahmed.B said:


> May be the case you mentioned have been linked to another application which was approved much earlier. In my case i am approved on June and my wife approved on Sep and both applications are linked. So if i get invited to jan ceremony she will be invited too and this will be only 3 months wait. Or the worst case could happen that i wait for her. Not sure what is the rule here


Some of the dates even do not make sense. Hume has published that only one ceremony will be conducted in December and that will be on the 13th. I know people who have received ceremony invitations for the 16th of Dec.


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

mus_1635 said:


> Good luck


Did you receive it? What was your date of approval?


----------



## BIKS (1 mo ago)

groverdiwakar said:


> There must be some confusion on date. Can you please recheck. Me and my spouse both are waiting for more than 5 1/2 months. Thanks


 I am waiting for my ceremony too. I am waiting from 6 1/2 months.


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

BIKS said:


> I am waiting for my ceremony too. I am waiting from 6 1/2 months.


What is your council? And what was your approval date?


----------



## BIKS (1 mo ago)

spock_startrek said:


> What is your council? And what was your approval date?


Hume council
Approval date 1 june 2022


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

BIKS said:


> Hume council
> Approval date 1 june 2022


That sucks. Hume is the worst. I got it in November and looks like a long wait for me. We need to contact some MP to have more ceremonies or get more people for each ceremony because currently they only invite 150 per ceremony. The backlog is only going to get worse.


----------



## BIKS (1 mo ago)

spock_startrek said:


> That sucks. Hume is the worst. I got it in November and looks like a long wait for me. We need to contact some MP to have more ceremonies or get more people for each ceremony because currently they only invite 150 per ceremony. The backlog is only going to get worse.


Lets contact Ross Spence (MP) may be she will do something about it.


----------



## Ahmed.B (1 mo ago)

I have called the Council and i know some people contacted MPs they have just one reply
“Invitations comes from DOHA we are not the ones to decide on invitations nothing we can do”

i knew also from one friend who contacted MP that there is a budget request submitted from Hume council to DOHA to add more ceremonies per month, this is not approved though as far as i know


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Ahmed.B said:


> I have called the Council and i know some people contacted MPs they have just one reply
> “Invitations comes from DOHA we are not the ones to decide on invitations nothing we can do”
> 
> i knew also from one friend who contacted MP that there is a budget request submitted from Hume council to DOHA to add more ceremonies per month, this is not approved though as far as i know


Yea, I know that Council receives invitation lists from DOHA but the main issue here is that they both are not working something out because the backlog is already worse and is going to get worse in the future. 
They either need to do a mass ceremony sooner or later or have at least four to five ceremonies each month to clear the backlog and for that, they need funding, obviously. So, someone needs to push and get that funding. Currently, they invite only 150 people per ceremony and that's nothing.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

For those who have already received the ceremony invitation from hume, did you receive the invitation by email or through the post?


----------



## effbee0 (1 mo ago)

Hume council updated their website with 2023 ceremony dates.


Thursday 26 January Town Hall Broadmeadows Tuesday 7 FebruaryTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 21 FebruaryHume Global Learning Centre - Craigieburn Tuesday 7 MarchTown Hall Broadmeadows Tuesday 21 MarchHume Global Learning Centre - CraigieburnTuesday 4 AprilTown Hall Broadmeadows Tuesday 18 AprilHume Global Learning Centre - Craigieburn Tuesday 2 MayTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 16 MayHume Global Learning Centre - Sunbury Tuesday 6 JuneTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 20 JuneHume Global Learning Centre - Craigieburn


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

This is old schedule



effbee0 said:


> Hume council updated their website with 2023 ceremony dates.
> 
> 
> Thursday 26 January Town Hall Broadmeadows Tuesday 7 FebruaryTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 21 FebruaryHume Global Learning Centre - CraigieburnTuesday 7 MarchTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 21 MarchHume Global Learning Centre - CraigieburnTuesday 4 AprilTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 18 AprilHume Global Learning Centre - CraigieburnTuesday 2 MayTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 16 MayHume Global Learning Centre - SunburyTuesday 6 JuneTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 20 JuneHume Global Learning Centre - Craigieburn


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hume has their acts together and has published their new ceremony schedule. Jan will have only one ceremony, Feb - 3 ceremony and after that, till July, there will 4 ceremonies per month, which is a piece of great news. It seems they are now ready to clear the long queue.


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

mhr123 said:


> Hume has their acts together and has published their new ceremony schedule. Jan will have only one ceremony, Feb - 3 ceremony and after that, till July, there will 4 ceremonies per month, which is a piece of great news. It seems they are now ready to clear the long queue.
> View attachment 102801
> 
> View attachment 102802


Yeah seems this time they have got their act together. Stunning indeed. Even though, its only one ceremony for Jan, from Feb onwards its 4 every month. In May, they fit in even 5! This should hopefully clear up the backlog. Hoping for an invite early Jan


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Okayed435 said:


> Yeah seems this time they have got their act together. Stunning indeed. Even though, its only one ceremony for Jan, from Feb onwards its 4 every month. In May, they fit in even 5! This should hopefully clear up the backlog. Hoping for an invite early Jan


As I said previously, it has to be 4 or 5 ceremonies per month if they are serious about clearing the backlog. Seems like they read my comment, lol. What is your approval date?


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

spock_startrek said:


> As I said previously, it has to be 4 or 5 ceremonies per month if they are serious about clearing the backlog. Seems like they read my comment, lol. What is your approval date?


Who knows, someone from the council might be lurking in these forums to keep a finger on the pulse of the population  my approval date is June 10,2022. I hope they clear up the huge backlog we have here in a few months time. I am hoping for a travel to India in few months time, and desperately hoping I can get an OCI in time for me to work from my home in India for few weeks. Its been 3 years since my last trip


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Okayed435 said:


> Who knows, someone from the council might be lurking in these forums to keep a finger on the pulse of the population  my approval date is June 10,2022. I hope they clear up the huge backlog we have here in a few months time. I am hoping for a travel to India in few months time, and desperately hoping I can get an OCI in time for me to work from my home in India for few weeks. Its been 3 years since my last trip


Ha-ha, yeah. By the way, do you have any idea of the number of approved applicants between June and October who are waiting for citizenship ceremony invitations?
Is there any disclosure log from the department? Or some other official source? My estimate is that there are almost 2000 approved applicants between the month of June and October.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

spock_startrek said:


> Ha-ha, yeah. By the way, do you have any idea of the number of approved applicants between June and October who are waiting for citizenship ceremony invitations?
> Is there any disclosure log from the department? Or some other official source? My estimate is that there are almost 2000 approved applicants between the month of June and October.


DHA is publishing the data council wise on how many applicants are waiting for a ceremony 





Ceremony wait times


Ceremony wait times for new citizens to the Australian community.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au




It’s not working right now due to some glitch
Cheers


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

NB said:


> DHA is publishing the data council wise on how many applicants are waiting for a ceremony
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That I know. I believe those numbers include applicants that have already been invited to a ceremony as of 31 October 2022. The last invitations were sent to people whose application was approved in June 2022. I am after "the number of applicants between June 2022 and October 2022 that will be invited next to a ceremony."


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Okayed435 said:


> Who knows, someone from the council might be lurking in these forums to keep a finger on the pulse of the population  my approval date is June 10,2022. I hope they clear up the huge backlog we have here in a few months time. I am hoping for a travel to India in few months time, and desperately hoping I can get an OCI in time for me to work from my home in India for few weeks. Its been 3 years since my last trip


Hey, my estimate is that there are almost 171 applicants approved in the month of June that are waiting to attend a ceremony. I base this number on the following: May had 2518 applicants (people that have already attended and those that are waiting) and June had 2689. Therefore, 171 (2689 minus 2518) applicants were approved in the month of June. If we take that number to November there are almost 3600 applicants. So, from the month of June to November, there are almost 1000-1300 people waiting to attend a ceremony. Note that as I understand DOHA has already cleared the backlog up to May. I think all May applicants have been invited to ceremonies held in December.

I believe the majority of the applicants approved in the month of June should be invited in January. Hope my numbers are correct, lol. In any case, please let us know when you receive the invitation.


----------



## reachhello (12 d ago)

Hi Everyone Has anybody got invitation for australian day ceremony in hume yet.


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

reachhello said:


> Hi Everyone Has anybody got invitation for australian day ceremony in hume yet.


I believe it should be this week; however, if no one receives it, then it is really worrying that they will invite people with such short notice.


----------



## reachhello (12 d ago)

spock_startrek said:


> I believe it should be this week; however, if no one receives it, then it is really worrying that they will invite people with such short notice.


 Thanks , my approval date is 13th July , I don’t know currently who has already got invitation. I believe upto may everyone was invited by december.


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

reachhello said:


> Thanks , my approval date is 13th July , I don’t know currently who has already got invitation. I believe upto may everyone was invited by december.


Yes, that's true. The backlog up to May is cleared. I have heard that some June applicants were invited too in the month of December. My estimate is that all June applicants should be invited to the 26th January ceremony.


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

spock_startrek said:


> Yes, that's true. The backlog up to May is cleared. I have heard that some June applicants were invited too in the month of December. My estimate is that all June applicants should be invited to the 26th January ceremony.


With an approval date of June 10, 2022, I am desperately hoping for an invite this week for Jan 26 (or worse case Feb 7). I am planning to book my overseas plane ticket the day I receive the invite (and hence universe/hume council seems to be conspiring against that 😄). Have already got things down to the wire with a small window (~2 months) by which I hope OCI will be received. 

By the way, anyone has any idea if we can work from home for an Aus/US company on a tourist visa in India for maybe a month (in case I don't have OCI before that?)


----------



## Ahmed.B (1 mo ago)

Okayed435 said:


> With an approval date of June 10, 2022, I am desperately hoping for an invite this week for Jan 26 (or worse case Feb 7). I am planning to book my overseas plane ticket the day I receive the invite (and hence universe/hume council seems to be conspiring against that 😄). Have already got things down to the wire with a small window (~2 months) by which I hope OCI will be received.
> 
> By the way, anyone has any idea if we can work from home for an Aus/US company on a tourist visa in India for maybe a month (in case I don't have OCI before that?)


I am also approved in same day and desperately waiting, let’s update each other if you/I receive an invitation


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

gajanayake said:


> Hi All, we received the invitation today for 16th Dec ceremony. Thanks Mahesh


 hi mahesh was your application linked to your wife and your wife was approved at an earlier date? I think someone from 14 may got invited in 26 January ceremony so this means may is still not done


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Dig righer said:


> hi mahesh was your application linked to your wife and your wife was approved at an earlier date? I think someone from 14 may got invited in 26 January ceremony so this means may is still not done


There will always be people who were overseas who missed the ceremony or they had their applications linked. I know one person received a December ceremony invitation and his application was approved on 29th May. Few from first week of June were also invited.


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

spock_startrek said:


> There will always be people who were overseas who missed the ceremony or they had their applications linked. I know one person received a December ceremony invitation and his application was approved on 29th May. Few from first week of June were also invited.


Are you sure june invites for 26 January are already issued?


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Dig righer said:


> Are you sure june invites for 26 January are already issued?


I did not mention anything about the 26th January ceremony. You did. You mentioned that someone who got their application approved on 14th May got invited to the 26th January ceremony. I am saying I know people from May and June who got invited for ceremonies held in December.


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

spock_startrek said:


> I did not mention anything about the 26th January ceremony. You did. You mentioned that someone who got their application approved on 14th May got invited to the 26th January ceremony. I am saying I know people from May and June who got invited for ceremonies held in December.


What is your information about 26 January ceremony? I have seen you have done some calculations based on freedom of information data but most is speculative. Who is getting invited to jan 2023 ceremony


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Dig righer said:


> What is your information about 26 January ceremony? I have seen you have done some calculations based on freedom of information data but most is speculative. Who is getting invited to jan 2023 ceremony


Well, based on the disclosure logs from DOHA, I said previously, that MAJORITY of the June applicants should be invited in January. Council also said they have invited nearly all May applicants. Obviously, this is based on the information I could find. But that seems to be good enough. Some who have had their application linked and were overseas should be invited too if their application was approved in May.
You mentioned about someone with a 14th May approval date who got invited to the 26th January ceremony. Was that person overseas or had their application linked? Where are you getting this information from anyway?


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

spock_startrek said:


> Well, based on the disclosure logs from DOHA, I said previously, that MAJORITY of the June applicants should be invited in January. Council also said they have invited nearly all May applicants. Obviously, this is based on the information I could find. But that seems to be good enough. Some who have had their application linked and were overseas should be invited too if their application was approved in May.
> You mentioned about someone with a 14th May approval date who got invited to the 26th January ceremony. Was that person overseas or had their application linked? Where are you getting this information from anyway?


iam getting from a FB group, someone clarified about 26 January invites already issued so it seems a mixture of may and June approvals


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Dig righer said:


> iam getting from a FB group, someone clarified about 26 January invites already issued so it seems a mixture of may and June approvals


Yea, okay. Could you please share the Facebook group name?


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

spock_startrek said:


> Yea, okay. Could you please share the Facebook group name?


Australian citizenship test


----------



## spok_1635 (2 mo ago)

could not find the above info, let see how we go, even for 7 feb, invite should go out in a week or 2, as it would be a month out.


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

spock_startrek said:


> Yea, okay. Could you please share the Facebook group name?


it is the fb group


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

What is the update? Any June applicants got invited?


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

I just called DHA, and they said I haven't been allocated for Jan 26 ceremony. Lol, waiting for 7 months for a ceremony invite and still havent seen any progress.
🤦‍♂️


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

Okayed435 said:


> I just called DHA, and they said I haven't been allocated for Jan 26 ceremony. Lol, waiting for 7 months for a ceremony invite and still havent seen any progress.
> 🤦‍♂️


 What is your approval date?


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Dig righer said:


> What is your approval date?


10 June 2022


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

Okayed435 said:


> 10 June 2022


Have they not yet told you if you will be in the February intake?

problem is people going out of country and not attending the ceremonies, later they are added to the waiting list at top and get invited to the next one.


----------



## Newest one (4 mo ago)

saya1 said:


> Hi, anyone received an invitation for Nov 15th Ceremony?


Hi Saya1, 
Have you received the letter of invitation?


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Okayed435 said:


> I just called DHA, and they said I haven't been allocated for Jan 26 ceremony. Lol, waiting for 7 months for a ceremony invite and still havent seen any progress.
> 🤦‍♂️


That sucks. Have they started sending invitations? Do you know if someone has received it? Probably a dumb question, but do they take into account the application date, approval date, or both?


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

spock_startrek said:


> That sucks. Have they started sending invitations? Do you know if someone has received it? Probably a dumb question, but do they take into account the application date, approval date, or both?


No idea on that, but I would presume the invitations for Jan 26 would have been sent out already. They would not tell me if Im in for the next one, they said you would be notified once you are allocated". Whether they take into account the application date, I am not too sure there as well coz I have been waiting almost 1.5 years since my application (I applied in June 2021).

I am just fed up with this stupid council- I should not have updated my address to "hume" when I moved in to this council. Would have been a citizen 3 or 4 months back if i just left my address as the one I was staying before! Bloody disappointed after so long of a wait.

🤦‍♂️


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Okayed435 said:


> No idea on that, but I would presume the invitations for Jan 26 would have been sent out already. They would not tell me if Im in for the next one, they said you would be notified once you are allocated". Whether they take into account the application date, I am not too sure there as well coz I have been waiting almost 1.5 years since my application (I applied in June 2021).
> 
> I am just fed up with this stupid council- I should not have updated my address to "hume" when I moved in to this council. Would have been a citizen 3 or 4 months back if i just left my address as the one I was staying before! Bloody disappointed after so long of a wait.
> 
> 🤦‍♂️


I know, it sucks. You just said they told you that you have not been invited to the 26th January ceremony or did they say, just wait and you will be notified? So it is still not sure whether you have been invited or not. My suspicion is that they still have not yet started sending out invitations. I do not know, I might be wrong. Who knows how they do it.
One thing is for sure when Department says 44% of the applicants are invited within 3 months. That is a big claim. That is almost 1500 applicants out of 3600 applicants invited this year.


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

spock_startrek said:


> I know, it sucks. You just said they told you that you have not been invited to the 26th January ceremony or did they say, just wait and you will be notified? So it is still not sure whether you have been invited or not. My suspicion is that they still have not yet started sending out invitations. I do not know, I might be wrong. Who knows how they do it.
> One thing is for sure when Department says 44% of the applicants are invited within 3 months. That is a big claim. That is almost 1500 applicants out of 3600 applicants invited this year.


Thanks for your words! I called them twice today. First time, the person actually looked up my file and told me "I am not allocated to Jan 26 ceremony". Second time, a different person did not bother to look up my application and gave out a generic reply along the lines of "you will only receive an invite when you are allocated to a ceremony".

I am not sure what to make of it. Not holding my breath for Jan ceremony anyway. Just hoping they bring down the backlog quickly for this council.


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Okayed435 said:


> Thanks for your words! I called them twice today. First time, the person actually looked up my file and told me "I am not allocated to Jan 26 ceremony". Second time, a different person did not bother to look up my application and gave out a generic reply along the lines of "you will only receive an invite when you are allocated to a ceremony".
> 
> I am not sure what to make of it. Not holding my breath for Jan ceremony anyway. Just hoping they bring down the backlog quickly for this council.


Did you ask the first person if they have already sent the invitations to Hume City Council applicants? If the person said, "You are not allocated to Jan 26 ceremony," probably they have not yet started sending invitations. My suggestion is to call the council and ask them.


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

No point contacting the home affairs phone service. The good thing is that feb 4 ceremonies should definitely reduce the loads. Be positive as there must have been something good for you that you are getting it when you are getting it.
But 3-4 people should write to the federal minister for immigration on the ceremony invitation as they have asked the question if we are travelling in 3-6 months. Ceremony should be done in 6 months.


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

spock_startrek said:


> Did you ask the first person if they have already sent the invitations to Hume City Council applicants? If the person said, "You are not allocated to Jan 26 ceremony," probably they have not yet started sending invitations. My suggestion is to call the council and ask them.


I have not asked the first person they have already sent the invitations to Hume City Council applicants unfortunately. I called the council and they were not helpful- redirected me again back to DHA


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Dig righer said:


> No point contacting the home affairs phone service. The good thing is that feb 4 ceremonies should definitely reduce the loads. Be positive as there must have been something good for you that you are getting it when you are getting it.
> But 3-4 people should write to the federal minister for immigration on the ceremony invitation as they have asked the question if we are travelling in 3-6 months. Ceremony should be done in 6 months.


Thanks for the encouragement. Yeah, this is a test of patience- will focus on positives from now. At least I need to be grateful I have PR which lets me live here. Let the invite come in good time  

Regardless, as you said 4 ceremonies each in Feb, March and April should get the backlog down drastically hopefully.


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

Okayed435 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. Yeah, this is a test of patience- will focus on positives from now. At least I need to be grateful I have PR which lets me live here. Let the invite come in good time
> 
> Regardless, as you said 4 ceremonies each in Feb, March and April should get the backlog down drastically hopefully.



which was your previous council? Yeah best is to change council or state to be quick


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Okayed435 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. Yeah, this is a test of patience- will focus on positives from now. At least I need to be grateful I have PR which lets me live here. Let the invite come in good time
> 
> Regardless, as you said 4 ceremonies each in Feb, March and April should get the backlog down drastically hopefully.


I have not seen any invitations yet (either on this forum or in Facebook groups). I am not sure about the 14th May invitation that Dig mentioned (on the Citizenship Application Test Facebook group). So, I think the invitations have not been issued yet. Hopefully, you receive it very soon.


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

Dig righer said:


> which was your previous council? Yeah best is to change council or state to be quick


Monash.


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

spock_startrek said:


> I have not seen any invitations yet (either on this forum or in Facebook groups). I am not sure about the 14th May invitation that Dig mentioned (on the Citizenship Application Test Facebook group). So, I think the invitations have not been issued yet. Hopefully, you receive it very soon.


Thanks mate. Hope you receive yours fast too!


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Okayed435 said:


> Thanks mate. Hope you receive yours fast too!


Please remember to tell us as soon as you get it.


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Dig righer said:


> which was your previous council? Yeah best is to change council or state to be quick


Hey, can you please share the link to the facebook group that you are talking about?


----------



## Okayed435 (Jun 25, 2021)

spock_startrek said:


> Please remember to tell us as soon as you get it.


Sure, will update soon as I find out.


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

spock_startrek said:


> I have not seen any invitations yet (either on this forum or in Facebook groups). I am not sure about the 14th May invitation that Dig mentioned (on the Citizenship Application Test Facebook group). So, I think the invitations have not been issued yet. Hopefully, you receive it very soon.


this is the response from the guy:
“just checked with the friend. He had application linked. Both applications approved on 14th May. Both got invites for 26 Jan on 22 Dec. They had an overseas visit right after application approval.”


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Dig righer said:


> this is the response from the guy:
> “just checked with the friend. He had application linked. Both applications approved on 14th May. Both got invites for 26 Jan on 22 Dec. They had an overseas visit right after application approval.”


Yeah, alright, thanks. This is the only invitation that I know of for the 26th January ceremony. I know people (approved on 29th May and 1 June) that have already been invited to December ceremonies (13th and 16th December). It is weird to see 14th May getting invited now. I give up, lol. That is why I brought up if the application date also decided when an applicant should be invited; however, I am not sure of that. 
Maybe because this application was linked that it is being considered now. Are you sure these applicants are from Hume Council? Because I know people received invitations for Wyndham Council ceremonies around that time, i.e., 22nd and 23rd December.


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

Safe side assumption is that june will clear by 21st feb 2023 in the first 3 ceremonies of February. July first 10 days will be done last week of February and probably so on.


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Dig righer said:


> Safe side assumption is that june will clear by 21st feb 2023 in the first 3 ceremonies of February. July first 10 days will be done last week of February and probably so on.


Your assumption is based on what? From my understanding, June had 171 approved applicants and Hume invites nearly 150 for each ceremony. Why do you think it is the 21st?


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

spock_startrek said:


> Your assumption is based on what? From my understanding, June had 171 approved applicants and Hume invites nearly 150 for each ceremony. Why do you think it is the 21st?


Anyone missing their ceremony shifts to the next ceremony, so alot of people might have travelled lately


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Dig righer said:


> Anyone missing their ceremony shifts to the next ceremony, so alot of people might have travelled lately


Yea, alright, that makes sense. Although these numbers should not be that huge. 
I think they have not yet started sending invitations. Best to wait till next week.


----------



## effbee0 (1 mo ago)

has anyone got the Jan 26 invites yet?


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

effbee0 said:


> has anyone got the Jan 26 invites yet?


 jan 26 invitations are already gone, waiting for February invitations


----------



## effbee0 (1 mo ago)

Thanks Dig righer. Anyone got invitation with July approval date?


----------



## spok_1635 (2 mo ago)

i doubt people from june havent got it yet except for some who had 1 june date


----------



## Ahmed.B (1 mo ago)

Hi everyone
Haven’t heard of anyone got invite for 26th Jan yet. How are you guys sure invites for 26th were gone?


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

Based on this snip there are 300 people who are above 6 months and waiting. So those who are waiting and their approval date is before 10 July. You should be accommodated in maximum 2-3 next ceremonies.


----------



## Ahmed.B (1 mo ago)

Saw someone today with approval date of 3rd of june got an invitation for 7th Feb ceremony


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

It was expected that 26 January invitation have gone out, if 7 February is inviting 3 June means 7 th February should take 1-15 June approvals, 14 February should take 16-30 june approval, 21 and 28 February should complete July and so on


----------



## Ahmed.B (1 mo ago)

I am 10th June and didn’t get invite for 7th Feb, there is no rule here these people are really unpredictable. I know some people with approval 25th June invited in 16 Dec 2022 ceremony and now they are inviting people with approval on 3rd June.
don't understand their pattern honestly looks like more like lottery to me 😂😂


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

The 25 June might be linked to another application in their family approved earlier


----------



## Ahmed.B (1 mo ago)

No he was not, he is a co worker I know his situation very well


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

Then he probably expedited it through some request to home affairs


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Ahmed.B said:


> Saw someone today with approval date of 3rd of june got an invitation for 7th Feb ceremony


Yea, I saw that too. That means 26th January invites are already out then although with only one confirmed invite (14th May). It seems the process is automatic and the application date has also got to do something with it, not just the approval date.


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

Ahmed.B said:


> No he was not, he is a co worker I know his situation very well


what was your friend application date and your application date? Not approval date


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Dig righer said:


> View attachment 102931
> 
> 
> Based on this snip there are 300 people who are above 6 months and waiting. So those who are waiting and their approval date is before 10 July. You should be accommodated in maximum 2-3 next ceremonies.


It says nearly 45% of the applicants are invited within 3 months. That is a significant number of people, almost 50%. That means, people approved in August or even October may have been invited for the 26th January ceremony?


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Ahmed.B said:


> I am 10th June and didn’t get invite for 7th Feb, there is no rule here these people are really unpredictable. I know some people with approval 25th June invited in 16 Dec 2022 ceremony and now they are inviting people with approval on 3rd June.
> don't understand their pattern honestly looks like more like lottery to me 😂😂


Wow, I did not know that. That makes it highly unpredictable. Better to just wait then, lol. What suburb was he from BTW?


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

spock_startrek said:


> It says nearly 45% of the applicants are invited within 3 months. That is a significant number of people, almost 50%. That means, people approved in August or even October may have been invited for the 26th January ceremony?


I think you are misunderstanding it, it tells you total application that are approved when the data was updated each month. It further tells you that xyz % of these applications were approved and waiting for 0-3 months, ABC% are waiting for 3-6 months and 9 % are waiting for more than 6 months now after approval. There is no mention of invitation.


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Dig righer said:


> I think you are misunderstanding it, it tells you total application that are approved when the data was updated each month. It further tells you that xyz % of these applications were approved and waiting for 0-3 months, ABC% are waiting for 3-6 months and 9 % are waiting for more than 6 months now after approval. There is no mention of invitation.


I think figure 3673 is the total number of approved applicants. It includes applicants who have already been invited (as it states on the website) and applicants who are still waiting. But for me, it is unclear what they mean by wait time less than or more than "x amount of months." Does it state the wait time of the applicants already invited to a ceremony or applicants who are currently waiting or both?
If what you are saying is correct, then it is highly uncertain when someone is going to get invited.


----------



## Ahmed.B (1 mo ago)

Dig righer said:


> what was your friend application date and your application date? Not approval date


We both Applied in June 2021 i was at the start of the month and he was at the end of the month.
We both approved in June 2022 i was approved in 10th and he was approved in 25th
He got invitation for 16 Dec ceremony i am not.
He has no link to anyone also didn’t try to expedite his ceremony. It is totally random or something else I really don’t understand.


----------



## Ahmed.B (1 mo ago)

spock_startrek said:


> Wow, I did not know that. That makes it highly unpredictable. Better to just wait then, lol. What suburb was he from BTW?


He is In Roxburgh park suburb


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

spock_startrek said:


> I think figure 3673 is the total number of approved applicants. It includes applicants who have already been invited (as it states on the website) and applicants who are still waiting. But for me, it is unclear what they mean by wait time less than or more than "x amount of months." Does it state the wait time of the applicants already invited to a ceremony or applicants who are currently waiting or both?
> If what you are saying is correct, then it is highly uncertain when someone is going to get invited.


3673 applicant are approved and some are invited, think again in humes the number of applicants approved and invited would be hundreds and thousands. There is no sample size on this that 3673 applicants are approved since when and if they are invited so are the rest who have become citizens already.

this data requires updating on immi website as it is from November, at the rate of ceremonies in dec and jan I think the people exceeding 6 months would be 500-600 now


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Ahmed.B said:


> We both Applied in June 2021 i was at the start of the month and he was at the end of the month.
> We both approved in June 2022 i was approved in 10th and he was approved in 25th
> He got invitation for 16 Dec ceremony i am not.
> He has no link to anyone also didn’t try to expedite his ceremony. It is totally random or something else I really don’t understand.


Yea, that sucks. Do you guys live in the same suburb? Let's see if that could explain how someone from Kalkallo (approved on 19th July) got invited to a ceremony held in October.


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

Ahmed.B said:


> He is In Roxburgh park suburb


You are also in roxy?


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

spock_startrek said:


> Yea, that sucks. Do you guys live in the same suburb? Let's see if that could explain how someone from Kalkallo (approved on 19th July) got invited to a ceremony held in October.


I think there is no way to check except writing to MP or meeting her in Broadmeadows townhall. There must be a justification otherwise there is no priority list, ahmed should definitely escalate his concerns as someone after him has alrea Been invited


----------



## spock_startrek (1 mo ago)

Dig righer said:


> I think there is no way to check except writing to MP or meeting her in Broadmeadows townhall. There must be a justification otherwise there is no priority list, ahmed should definitely escalate his concerns as someone after him has alrea Been invited


Yea, true. Although, I asked to see if living in less populated suburbs like Kalkalloo had any effect on the wait time.


----------



## Ahmed.B (1 mo ago)

No i am in Craigieburn we are in different suburbs. Maybe this suburb thing has role to play
I tried to escalate to DOHA many times but they always give me a cold answer (like you will receive notification when you are allocated) or no answer


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

Ahmed.B said:


> No i am in Craigieburn we are in different suburbs. Maybe this suburb thing has role to play
> I tried to escalate to DOHA many times but they always give me a cold answer (like you will receive notification when you are allocated) or no answer


You should meet up with MP and ask them. It is a privilege but the process has to be lawful and fair. This must have some justification otherwise your file might just be there without invitation and the reason given to you later would be it got missed due to system issues


----------



## ShikhaVR (2 d ago)

Did Anyone from July 2022 approved got ceremony invitation yet ?


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

ShikhaVR said:


> Did Anyone from July 2022 approved got ceremony invitation yet ?


Not yet, last seen June dates. But wouldn’t be surprised if an august approval gets invited before July


----------



## ShikhaVR (2 d ago)

Has anyone From Hume council july 2022 approved candidate got ceremony invitation yet ?


Dig righer said:


> Not yet, last seen June dates. But wouldn’t be surprised if an august approval gets invited before July


Very confusing system they have n not giving any reasonable answers for delay 😐


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

ShikhaVR said:


> Has anyone From Hume council july 2022 approved candidate got ceremony invitation yet ?
> 
> Very confusing system they have n not giving any reasonable answers for delay 😐


All those exceeding 6 months should team up and go to MP as it is a federal issue, request clarification 3-4 people atleast


----------



## sarbaustralia (Aug 20, 2016)

Dig righer said:


> Not yet, last seen June dates. But wouldn’t be surprised if an august approval gets invited before July


My wife and myself got approval on 23rd Aug 2022 and still waiting for ceremony


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

sarbaustralia said:


> My wife and myself got approval on 23rd Aug 2022 and still waiting for ceremony


June approvals are waiting still so August would probably also be waiting


----------



## Ahmed.B (1 mo ago)

Dig righer said:


> All those exceeding 6 months should team up and go to MP as it is a federal issue, request clarification 3-4 people atleast


MPs listen to citizens only he is not obligated to non citizens with anything , plus MPs can’t really push DOHA to do anything.
council already escalated the delays to DOHA and they provisioned a budget to increase 2 to 4 ceremonies per month in 2023 H1 which is a good step. So the Council already did its part.
Now the other part is DOHA unpredictable selection process for the invitations and the excessive delays. That I don’t think MP can do anything about it, plus it is not federal issue or even state issue it is council issue , other councils cancel ceremonies because they don’t have someone in the queue can you imagine 
What i want to say one council in pain is not much of a concern to DOHA or fedral government.


----------



## Dig righer (3 mo ago)

Ahmed.B said:


> MPs listen to citizens only he is not obligated to non citizens with anything , plus MPs can’t really push DOHA to do anything.
> council already escalated the delays to DOHA and they provisioned a budget to increase 2 to 4 ceremonies per month in 2023 H1 which is a good step. So the Council already did its part.
> Now the other part is DOHA unpredictable selection process for the invitations and the excessive delays. That I don’t think MP can do anything about it, plus it is not federal issue or even state issue it is council issue , other councils cancel ceremonies because they don’t have someone in the queue can you imagine
> What i want to say one council in pain is not much of a concern to DOHA or fedral government.


MP is federal so can talk to labor minister for immigration. MP is not just to serve citizens but as residents and permanent residents they are answerable to you as well. You pay tax to government against which these MPs are paid. I fully worked to get people to mail Carly the mayor so i am aware how it was pushed there. Based on your logic mayor or council should also not listen to you.


----------

